# What the hell to do with this mess?



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

Inherited this from the pervious owners.

At a loss as to what to do with this to get it to a place of relative normality.

The lawn has mixed types of grass in it in most places, is patchy in some areas, along with having various weeds in it mixed through out and an unlevel ground level in places also.

Ideally, would like a relatively flat ground surface and low maintenance grass that is fairly hard wearing that can deal with mixed sun exposure, as in shade and full sun.

Any ideas on how to get started with the wish list?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Just start mowing regularly and get some N on it to start. It might not be as bad as you think once cared for.


----------



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

Any particular type of N?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Are three way herbicides avialable over therr? That is similar to how the lawn I bought 3 years ago looked. Aerating also helped alleviate the bumpiness.


----------



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

What's the best way to aerate for cheap?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Asmosis said:


> What's the best way to aerate for cheap?


For a lawn that size I'd use a handheld yard butler aerator.


----------



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Are three way herbicides avialable over therr? That is similar to how the lawn I bought 3 years ago looked. Aerating also helped alleviate the bumpiness.


I have ear marked this to use on the lawn as a weed. Is this generally what you mean?


----------



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

Lawn Noob said:


> Asmosis said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best way to aerate for cheap?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Asmosis said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Are three way herbicides avialable over therr? That is similar to how the lawn I bought 3 years ago looked. Aerating also helped alleviate the bumpiness.
> ...


Was there supposed to be a link or image?


----------



## Asmosis (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Asmosis said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly Adam said:
> ...


Yeah, sorry. This is it Resolva Concentrate Lawn Weedkiller Extra, 500 ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PLYYRTA/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_N6QVSDE759QDAZSQNW6N?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

That looks like a two way. 3 ways are typically 2-4d, dicamba and mecoprop. That product has two of the three (according to the info I could find).


----------

